
Tour of My Roof - cookingoils
https://e.elliott.computer/big-tree-map/
======
rosstex
I kept trying to turn into the house at the beginning as it forced me towards
the window. It’s a struggle that can only be matched by being sucked into a
black hole, or how flight attendants feel when the emergency exit door breaks
open mid-flight and they struggle to flee the merciless tug of the portal.

------
defaultcompany
This is cool! Here’s a blog about a similar project I have been working on
which uses panoramic images taken very close together to let you move around
my parents’ basement:
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=69545.msg141953...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=69545.msg1419532#msg1419532)

------
kickscondor
From the creator of [https://special.fish/](https://special.fish/) and other
fine downtempo htmls.

~~~
voldacar
I truly can't figure out what that site is for

~~~
Memosyne
[https://special.fish/faqs](https://special.fish/faqs)

~~~
voldacar
Somehow I never found that. thanks lol

------
DonaldFisk
The domain name made me click on it but it has nothing to do with Elliott
computers, who were based in Borehamwood, England:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliott_Brothers_(computer_com...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliott_Brothers_\(computer_company\))

Their best known computer was the Elliott 803:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliott_803](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliott_803)

Tony Hoare used to work at Elliott and wrote an Algol 60 compiler for the 803.

------
guicho271828
A small scale version of Myst. (Is there something like a Myst generator? A
personalized version of google map?)

~~~
hinoki
You could always use the original Myst generator, HyperCard.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard)

~~~
yreg
If you target Mac OS 9, that is.

~~~
jmiserez
Theres a cross-platform "HyperCard" called LiveCode
([https://livecode.com/](https://livecode.com/)). The syntax is very similar
and you can even import old HyperCard programs:
[https://www.hyperactivesw.com/mctutorial/rrtutorialtoc.html](https://www.hyperactivesw.com/mctutorial/rrtutorialtoc.html)

------
willcate
Kept trying to go up the stairs to the next level

~~~
hedora
Same here!

~~~
cookingoils
stairwell level coming soon

------
metrokoi
I appreciate this as a fellow roof lover. There is something intriguing about
experiencing the world from a physical perspective that you aren't "supposed"
to view it from.

------
andretti1977
Well, maybe i'm missing something, but...what does make it so special to
appear on HN front page?

~~~
amelius
Perhaps the experimental interface, which is a radical shift from the Google
StreetView interface that we're all familiar with.

~~~
MrBoomixer
It only took me a few square clicks before I could understand the interface
which is pretty quick with no instructions presented.

------
NiceWayToDoIT
Cool, you could make it faster by preloading images.

------
smnrchrds
Reminds me of Blade Runner.

~~~
onemoresoop
Yeah, same here.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QOlPNZzneGw](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QOlPNZzneGw)

------
t0astbread
I like how fast going back to a location I've already been to is because my
browser cached the image. Which makes me wonder how much this could be
optimized: Can you load adjacent images hidden from view with a lower priority
than the main image or something like that so that all navigation is
instantaneous?

~~~
bryanrasmussen
sure, it's basically the principle of an infinite scroll, you preload the
content you will scroll to next so it is just rendering.

you could also preload with the link element
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Preloading...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Preloading_content)

------
justinjc
Top left of [https://e.elliott.computer/big-tree-
map/8/up.html](https://e.elliott.computer/big-tree-map/8/up.html) is a 404, by
the way.

~~~
hoorayimhelping
[https://e.elliott.computer/big-tree-
map/7/up-1.html](https://e.elliott.computer/big-tree-map/7/up-1.html) 404s for
me

------
danielecook
Reminds me of early 2000s. What city is it?

~~~
catblast
Unsurprisingly it is Williamsburg, Brooklyn or close to it.

------
troughway
Zooming in and hitting the back button a handful of times is peak Blade
Runner.

------
muazzam
Takes forever to load images when I click on one.

------
onemoresoop
Looks cool. Turning it into a game?

